# Calling ALL T-BAR GUYS! Help with ???



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey now, which rotary level are you guys using? I have to have one and am debating the choices. Is one better than another? I'm considering PLS HVR505R 900 out the door is hecka expensive considering putting it off for a few days and savng 300 so what you using? hay thanks Charlie


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> Hey now, which rotary level are you guys using? I have to have one and am debating the choices. Is one better than another? I'm considering PLS HVR505R 900 out the door is hecka expensive considering putting it off for a few days and savng 300 so what you using? hay thanks Charlie


 right here i got three they come with a drop ceiling bracket...self leveling vertical line horzontial line solid lines.works awsome for steel stud framing too...you dont need a rotary lasor..trust me this is all you will need


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks, but just looking specifically for a laser level like in the olden days.
so anyone else using a rotary one? thanks,
charlie


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> thanks, but just looking specifically for a laser level like in the olden days.
> so anyone else using a rotary one? thanks,
> charlie


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Gotta have a rotary for grocery stores and big jobs.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hilti:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

chris said:


> Hilti:thumbsup:


 
+1 :thumbsup:

This one is just about indestructable http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/...node1?lang=en&nodeId=-68556&selProdOid=338122

When the Rep showed us this one, he had it on a table, then pushed it off the table and let it hit the floor, then stood it upright on the floor, and stood on top of it
That's the abuse this one is capable of with no ill effects.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a spectra HV 301. It has been trouble free for 4 years, has rechargable batterys, it can also be used with a reciever if need be. And it has a remote controle. That comes in real handy when you are up a scaffold or scissor 20 meters away. With the remote you can change the speed of rotation and segment the rotation. Like the hilti it is indestructable. Hope this helps.
Here is a link.
http://www.thelasershop.com.au/product_details.php?item_id=151


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks,
I am looking to spend around a g or less
I saw the dewalt and think the price point makes some quality factors relevant.
Don't want junk.
The Hilti is nice it seems, indestructible, and over 3K
I looks like it has almost identical features as the PLS model I'm considering.
I was wrong about it being the 505.
it's the 1000
Good enough for me,
900 bucks with tax
I might save dough if I spent a week looking, but I need it now.
So what do you think?
PLS HVR1000 rotary
http://www.plslaser.com/rotary-lasers/pls-hr-1000


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> thanks,
> I am looking to spend around a g or less
> I saw the dewalt and think the price point makes some quality factors relevant.
> Don't want junk.
> ...


Looks good..but if your spending the money ide get one thats does horzental and verticl line way more versitle just my oppion


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Hay smisner
I can't find the link to the HVR
it does both-
it is the one whitecap has in stock ready to pick up-
I could use time to my advantage but there's no sense.
I maybe save 100 or 150 on WWW
I need it today to measure something 
OK I'll let you know-
have a great!!
day!!!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> Hay smisner
> I can't find the link to the HVR
> it does both-
> it is the one whitecap has in stock ready to pick up-
> ...


Good day to you too


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

For Rotary lasers I use the - AGATEC - Google it, its like the european version of Hilti. Rotary lasers are good for big open floor plans, but for small to mid-range jobs, I recommend a PLS 360 for the set-up time. Thats the only problem with rotarys, to set them up at the destination you want them too.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

BTW - Don't buy any Dewalt lasers, they are horrible. I had point laser, and had it fixed twice in a year, because it went out for plumb.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

I wound up with a PLS HVR505R $750 OTD 125 more than the www 65 of that is tax- I almost bit on a spectra 301 for 975 w/tax glad I dint


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm still using the LB-9 Laser Beacon by Laser Alignment. I don't even know if they make them anymore. Whichever one you choose ... make sure it has the capabilities to shoot lines vertical and horizontal, rotary, and beam from top and bottom ... if you're going to invest that kind of money, you want versitility. I use it to frame, install ceilings, set door frames, install cabinets, etc. Good to have a collection of the smaller lasers that PLS offers too, if you have the cash to invest. It all depends on what your doing, how much of it you are doing, and what you can afford. Try renting first.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to have one of these bad boys... http://www.plslaser.com/line-lasers/pls-hvl100

It's not a rotary, but it would suit my needs just fine, and at $800 the price is good. However, I've already got the pls3 and the pls 180 so I don't really need it :laughing:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Slim I like that laser:thumbsup: (I want one)
We haven't got that one over here, at least when the Rep came round and saw us, he never said, 
He brought this one round 
http://www.phoenixse.com/products/l...asers/topcon-lc-4x-multi-crossline-laser.html
which was the newest one they had, I saw it had great potential and nicked it off him for a very reasonable price £265.00.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian S said:


> Slim I like that laser:thumbsup: (I want one)
> We haven't got that one over here, at least when the Rep came round and saw us, he never said,
> He brought this one round
> http://www.phoenixse.com/products/l...asers/topcon-lc-4x-multi-crossline-laser.html
> which was the newest one they had, I saw it had great potential and nicked it off him for a very reasonable price £265.00.


Yeah, it's a sweet deal alright, and having spent about $575 on the two I have I wish I could have sprung for the nicer unit....but the pls 3 is great for a quick plumb, and I find myself using the pls180 on remodels all the time when I need to establish something resembling a level line (this last remodel was a nightmare of un-level and dis-plumb). Yours looks like a pretty good one though, you just need to stick it in a corner to cover the whole room right?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats the general idea Slim, but it never seems to work out that way, still end up having to give it a slight twist.

Beauty of it is I can set out the square(ness) of the ceiling from the floor:thumbup:


----------

